# Pix GONE?



## blueskies (Sep 19, 2009)

all my uploaded pictures are erased. Is this to help with the slowdowns or something? I had a few pics up there for my sale threads, and my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 icon in my sig, because you can't do the 'nayps3' thing in sigs. what happened?


----------



## Costello (Sep 19, 2009)

sorry, that's probably a bug due to the recent optimizations I've done.
I'll look into fixing it, but be assured none of the images were deleted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 19, 2009)

Happened to my pix too, and to Tempbot's ava and sig too I presume.


----------



## Briankealing (Sep 19, 2009)

So that's why my sigs dissapeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## blueskies (Sep 19, 2009)

I just noticed some other forum pics are gone too, like the 'Other Consoles' and 'Wii - Emulation' ones.

No problems Costello, take your time with the fix, I know it's crazy around here right now.


----------



## Minox (Sep 20, 2009)

Can't access anything on my subdomain from a web browser either :/


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 20, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> sorry, that's probably a bug due to the recent optimizations I've done.
> I'll look into fixing it, but be assured none of the images were deleted
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, great to hear, Costello. I miss my avatar.


----------



## blueskies (Sep 20, 2009)

at least you still have your gunshot sig. =coolest sig ever!


----------



## Costello (Sep 20, 2009)

ok, all fixed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



enjoy a now faster pix service!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 20, 2009)

Yay! Thanks Costy, you're the best!


----------

